# EvilDragon introduces (pt. 4) - Evil knob!



## EvilDragon (Jun 24, 2010)

This time, picture only!

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/2/evilknob.gif

Think about it for a while


----------



## Thonex (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Evil :D 

I just wanted to thank you for all your great participation in this forum and for all your sharing. You're a great contributor to our little corner of the universe.

Cheers, o-[][]-o 

Andrew K


Oh... and cool script. the knob is un-alterable by the mouse? This can be very useful for the new GUI.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Andrew, coming from you that sounds like a true blessing! o-[][]-o 

I love dabbling in KSP, and with such cool guys around here, how couldn't I participate as well?

Yup, the knob cannot be touched by mouse. It doesn't need to be a knob at all, it can be pretty much anything in picture form (hint, hint)


----------



## midphase (Jun 24, 2010)

With a name like "Evil Dragon"...you can't go wrong!


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 24, 2010)

The Wood gives it a real mid-Evil look though.
I envision a wagon full of hay with big wooden wheels and soldiers hiding amongst the straw.....


----------



## Ed (Jun 24, 2010)

lol fun but practical application?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 24, 2010)

Animations on the interface!

As I said, this doesn't really have to look like a knob!


----------



## Ed (Jun 24, 2010)

doh! Im slow today :D


----------

